# What to do with exhaust?



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

I was thinking about altering the exhaust system and header... Should I buy only the extractor or should I get the whole set? Extractor and piping and muffler? Any advantages or any disadvantages? Sorry for being such a :dumbass: Kekeke.... Still new and learning~! :cheers:


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh... Also, our country is void of any emission laws so I can and most probably will remove the cat... Should I do this? No disadvantages right?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yeah go for it.Get the Hotshot header and 2'' exhaust and test pipe and you will have a winning combination.u


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

He is in Malaysia, so getting stuff from America isn't really cheap for him. Maybe something from his local market/Japan would be more ideal.

Scavenger, go ahead with what you are looking to do. You will gain some power with the header/cat-back exhaust setup that you are wanting to do.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

even if you dont have emissions, you should still keep the cat...it doesnt really hurt on our motors, so ive heard, and its sooooo much better for the environment...(shameless plug for Greenpeace...HAHAHA)


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

I mean I'm sure it's not hurtin' our exhaust or anything but then does it give a significant rise in power? Is it worth the removal? And yes it's kinda expensive to get Hotshot stuff...If not impossible~! Hahah...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

what notanotherhonda is saying is true, the Nissan Cat on most cars, if removed for a test pipe, is only good for 1-2 whp... but then again it depends on what your driving.... I'm sure removing the cat from a turbo car or a larger displacement engine is more beneficial than removing it from a GA16 car.


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

oic.... Thanks veeeery much guys... Much appreciated


----------

